# My husbands worried about disease's...I have a baby pigeon!!!



## crivasjames (Mar 27, 2010)

I have a son of 6. He is like me, and we now have a baby pigeon, that hasw fallen from it's nest. My husband is worried about any kind of virusw that the baby may have....What can I tell him??? I need information.....thanks Carli xx
P.S I think that if he's lived the fall, he deserves a chance to live!!!


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea the pigeon deserves a chance to live and how are you taking care of him...and I hope there will be others on the thread that can pull information onto the thread to reassure your husband about catching stuff from pigeons--unlikely-but others have the information--a few things there are but right now I am more concerned about the pigeon then anything else..How are you taking care of it.. Do you have it warm and in a secure place and does it have food--what are you feeding it---do you wish to take care of it and bring it to another place or person--give us more information so that people can work with you---Does it have feathers--how old do you think---and does it eat and drink...need more information from you...c.hert


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Don't worry, you can't catch anything from a pigeon, and thank you for helping this little one. What a wonderful example you are setting for your lucky son. The only health hazard to humans from pigeons is long-term exposure to a lot of pigeon feathers and dust (which all feathered birds have), such as keeping several pigeons indoors with poor circulation. Just practice safety such as you would after handling any animal; wash your hands with soap. Do you need help with the care of the baby?


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.nyc.gov/html/doh/html/epi/epi-pigeon.shtml -> Good article.


----------

